# Ombudsman wants to find out why there are so few complaints about hospitals!



## Brendan Burgess (13 Jun 2014)

http://www.irishtimes.com/news/heal...ate-low-levels-of-health-complaints-1.1831460



> The Ombudsman has announced an investigation into how  complaints are handled by public hospitals and has asked the public for  their assistance.
> 
> 
> [broken link removed]  says the investigation is motivated by the unusually low number of  health complaints received by his office compared to ombudsman’s offices  in other countries.




Members of the public are invited to contact the ombudsman’s office at  ombudsman.gov.ie, email hsecomplaints@ombudsman.gov.ie, phone 1890  223030 or by freepost at the office, 18 Lower Leeson Street, Freepost  F5069, Dublin 2.


----------

